# UKC in Hawaii



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I know they have AKC shows. Here is the list of shows for this year

http://www.infodog.com/panels/hi.htm

Welcome to the islands! Do you have everything for the quarantine?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

No UKC shows here. Sorry. Maybe some day though


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

They have Vet appts tomorrow for the Titers test (if that is how you spell it) We got notice only 2 weeks ago, so they will probably have to be in quaratine there for a few weeks to finish up. Thank you for the info! I am looking forward to getting out there!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I hate when they give you short notice. Our orders were cut with the NLT date at 125 days out from when they were cut. Let me tell you we rushed through getting the titers done! Good luck with your PCS!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ours were not much better lol, and sadly, when I tried to find out how long after the rabies shot you had to wait for the titers to be done, the post vet receptionist just kept saying, "you can ask that when you come in". She would not tell me and I could not get a solid answer from my other vet. Kiara has only had 1 shot so she had to get another yesterday since she is only 17 months. Now we have to wait ANOTHER 3 weeks to get the test.....But, my sister in law lives in SoCal, so she is going to sit them for us during the remainder of the 120 days so we do not have to pay the $1500 for the quarentine there for 6 weeks. I am going to LOVE it there, I know I will and I can not wait to get there!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm glad you have someone to sit for them while you wait out the quarantine. Shipping them separate, I would recommend Continental, most of my friends who have had to ship their dogs separate have used them. We had a non-stop from O'Hare, so I wasn't so worried about my dog in cargo and getting shuffled from plane to plane on United (plus United DOES have climate control in part of the cargo hold). But, if I have to ship them separately from us ever, I would use the Continental Service.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you I will make sure to keep that in mind, my sister in law will be flying out of LAX in Cali, so I am pretty sure it will be non-stop and she is flying with them. That makes me feel a little better, but I will be looking at Cont. for a flight now thanks!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, if she is flying with them, then United is a good choice too. They very properly handled my baby, and their cargo area is climate controlled. We've flown United twice with her to and from Hawaii, and were pleased with their service. I believe the Continental Pet Service is actually a separate plane from a passenger plane.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

O' Good, then I will look there then, I am just hoping they have room for all 3 crates....we have a toy a standard and a cat, so hopefully..


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

As soon as you have a date that is your 120 day date, book them! Flights fill up quick and they can only fly so many at a time. I believe the max is 4 pets in cargo on a 747. If you have any other questions about the quarantine process or flying your pets, feel free to PM me  We've done it twice now, I feel like an expert :lol:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks! I am sure I will have more questions lol, for the Quarantine as well as about Hawaii, we have never been not even on vacations, so it is ALL new to us! I hope to meet you and other poodle people who live out there in person someday!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I can answer questions about Hickam and Pearl Harbor and find answers on Kbay, but my only experience for Schofield is occasionally driving up there for their commissary :lol:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Great! We are going to Hickam, I don't even know what Scholfield is LOL!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Hickam/Pearl Harbor is now a joint base, so if you decide to live in housing, you can put your name on both lists. Almost all of the housing is new, I think there are two housing areas in Hickam that are not new, and if they move you in there, you will be moved at housing's expense when it comes time to renovate your home. If you choose to live in town, and commute, it all depends on how far you are willing to drive/what kind of traffic you are willing to endure.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I did not know you could apply for both thank you, we are excited! Living off base...not an option lol. COL is way to high even with the COLA, so we will be on base for sure.:scared:


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going to warn you, housing policy limits you to two pets, but I know lots of people who just hide their cats when maintenance comes. We only have the two dogs, since my kids are allergic to cats, but I have several friends and acquaintances who do it.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That was the limit at our last base as well when we were in base housing. Thank you for the info on it though, it is nice to know that all bases have the same policies when it comes to animals. I noticed the long list of breeds that were not allowed, wow! I jokingly told my husband that poodles were considered one of the "vicious" breeds out there LOL! He thought I was serious LMAO!:fish:


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, PPV doesn't want to be responsible for dog bites/attacks, so that is their solution. Dog fighting is a huge problem here in Hawaii. We make sure to lock our fenced in yard to make sure our dog doesn't mysteriously disappear, that happened to neighbors of ours in our old neighborhood.


----------

